# What difficulty does Mihawk give EOS Luffy?



## Golden Garp (May 18, 2022)

Going along with theme of EOS characters I thought it'd be interesting to see what people's opinions are on the amount of trouble Mihawk would give EOS Luffy.


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 18, 2022)

Lower high difficulty or mid-high diff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 18, 2022)

Mid diff. Luffy has already surpassed him by this arc, by next arc it would be high diff for Luffy, and by EOS it would be mid diff.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

Mid diff.

Mihawk and the Admirals would get the Blueno treatment by EoS Luffy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

EOS luffy isn't mid diffing any yonko level character.

I remember when 80% of the op community legit thought that awakened luffy is going to low-mid diff kaido guess how that went? lol, same bullshit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> EOS luffy isn't mid diffing any yonko level character.
> 
> I remember when 80% of the op community legit thought that awakened luffy is going to low-mid diff kaido guess how that went? lol, same bullshit.


Yes exactly. If oda wanted to create significant power creep he would have had G5 mid or high diff Kaido but it was extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MO (May 18, 2022)

Midd.


----------



## Ludi (May 18, 2022)

Around mid. Maybe bit higher possibly much lower in some extreme power inflation case


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Mid diff.
> 
> Mihawk and the Admirals would get the Blueno treatment by EoS Luffy



Why are you putting Mihawk below the Yonko?


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Why are you putting Mihawk below the Yonko?


Because he's a shanks fanboy who can't accept mihawk being equal to shank.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Why are you putting Mihawk below the Yonko?


He hasn’t shown anything that puts him on Yonko Lvl.

And no, fighting on par with a Non Yonko shanks doesn’t make him equal to current Shanks

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

My god, the Luffy wank is off the charts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> He hasn’t shown anything that puts him on Yonko Lvl.
> 
> And no, fighting on par with a Non Yonko shanks doesn’t make him equal to current Shanks



What’s his title say?


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> What’s his title say?


Shanks clearly isn’t a swordsman. Hakimen =/= swordsmen. Tbh the capri pants and sandals combo subtly implies that he’s a legman after all, so yeah. Let’s not jump the gun

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Because he's a shanks fanboy who can't accept mihawk being equal to shank.


And you’re a Mihawk wanker who thinks theyre equal


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> What’s his title say?


Prove Mihawk has better Haki then Shanks. I’ll wait


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Prove Mihawk has better Haki then Shanks. I’ll wait



He can turn his blade black while Shanks can’t, that means better CoA at minimum.

Now can you tell us why Mihawk is the WSS and why his vivre card is stating that he’s waiting for a swordsman stronger than Shanks?

I answered your question but I know you’re going to dodge mine.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 18, 2022)

No one dead or alive or in the future will be able to mid diff Mihawk. He and Shanks will be a shade below EoS Luffy and Teach.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

Mid-high diff 

current luffy already beats him high to extreme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> He can turn his blade black while Shanks can’t, that means better CoA at minimum.


Shanks has ACoC, Mihawk doesn’t.

ACoC >>> ACoA


A Optimistic said:


> Now can you tell us why Mihawk is the WSS and why his vivre card is stating that he’s waiting for a swordsman stronger than Shanks?


Who cares about a vivre card. Let’s look at the feats.

Shanks:
- clashed equally with Old WB
- Stopped Kaido
- Stopped a war by himself

Mihawk:
- gets stalemated by Vista
- gets blocked by Jozu
- thinks he’s noticeably below Old WB

Shanks is clearly stronger

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Shanks has ACoC, Mihawk doesn’t.
> 
> ACoC >>> ACoA
> 
> ...



Okay so you said "who cares about the vivre card" which lets me know you don't care about it. Can you let me know if you care about the WSS title or not?

Because if you don't believe Oda's own words about his own story then there's no point continuing this discussion. Nobody is denying that Shanks has better feats than Mihawk but feats isn't the only deciding factor in a match up.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

One tier above him would be fitting, but most of the shonen I've seen have had insane powercreep in the final arc so I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Luffy goes SO6P and would low diff the current top tiers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> One tier above him would be fitting, but most of the shonen I've seen have had insane powercreep in the final arc so I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Luffy goes SO6P and would low diff the current top tiers.


Gotta remember that Joyboy in the past took on the whole WG , I don't think anyone present has shown anything as crazy as this yet, not even Roger, not even Whitebard.

Future Luffy toppling the entire World Goverment and succeeding this time would be a feat that surpass every top tier in the past and present by a large margin.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> He can turn his blade black while Shanks can’t, that means better CoA at minimum.


No it doesn’t just like how WB,roger couldn’t turn their weapons that doesn’t mean mihawk>them in COA.




A Optimistic said:


> Now can you tell us why Mihawk is the WSS and why his vivre card is stating that he’s waiting for a swordsman stronger than Shanks?


The same vivre card’s that says vista has equal swordsmenship to mihawk ?

拮抗 ,  which means 
rivalry (between **two equally** strong sides); struggle for supremacy; competing (with); vying (with); contending (with); being an **equal match**(for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> No it doesn’t just like how WB,roger couldn’t turn their weapons that doesn’t mean mihawk>them in COA.



yes it does



GreenEggsAHam said:


> The same vivre card’s that says vista has equal swordsmenship to mihawk ?
> 
> 拮抗 ,  which means
> rivalry (between **two equally** strong sides); struggle for supremacy; competing (with); vying (with); contending (with); being an **equal match**(for.



Link the english translation of the vivre card


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Can you let me know if you care about the WSS title or not?


Obviously he is. I never said he isn’t. Just cause he’s WSS doesn’t mean he’s above Shanks.

Shanks doesn’t only have swordsmanship going for him. He’s most likely the strongest Haki user currently. And Kaido already stated Haki is the most important thing to have in a fight. Mihawk has like 0 Haki feats.


A Optimistic said:


> Nobody is denying that Shanks has better feats than Mihawk but feats isn't the only deciding factor in a match up.


It is when Mihawk can’t back up his Hype.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> yes it does


No it doesn’t and show far mihawk hasn’t shown any coa feat in combat above shanks 




A Optimistic said:


> Link the english translation of the vivre card


There’s no official English translator and in what world is the original raws below translation


----------



## Duhul10 (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> EOS luffy isn't mid diffing any *yonko level character.*
> 
> I remember when 80% of the op community legit thought that awakened luffy is going to low-mid diff kaido guess how that went? lol, same bullshit.


?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Obviously he is. I never said he isn’t. Just cause he’s WSS doesn’t mean he’s above Shanks.
> 
> Shanks doesn’t only have swordsman ship going for him. He’s most likely the strongest Haki user currently. And Kaido already stated Haki is the most important thing to have in a fight. Mihawk has like 0 Haki feats.



shanks uses his haki through his sword correct? if he uses advanced CoC through his sword, then he's still just a swordsman

is zoro no longer a swordsman when he uses advanced CoC with his sword?  




YonkoDrippy said:


> It is when Mihawk can’t back up his Hype.



so you think mihawk can't back up his hype, and you consider him below all the yonko....but we've seen o-kiku stab kaido's hand easily, and we've seen lots of weak characters do stuff to big mom

meanwhile we've seen nobody land a blow on mihawk. so can you explain to me how you can brush aside all of kaido and big mom's poor feats? why do you turn a blind eye to them?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> No it doesn’t just like how WB,roger couldn’t turn their weapons that doesn’t mean mihawk>them in COA.


Exactly. 

He’s saying Mihawk has the best CoA just cause he can permanently turn his weapon black. When it was never stated how strong you’re Haki has to be to do that.

there’s 0 chance Mihawk has better Haki than any PK Tier or Shanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> No it doesn’t and show far mihawk hasn’t shown any coa feat in combat above shanks



turning his blade black is a CoA feat. show a better CoA feat if you can



GreenEggsAHam said:


> There’s no official English translator and in what world is the original raws below translation



link the original raws then and ill ask someone what it says.

i hope you're not expecting me to take your word for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He’s saying Mihawk has the best CoA just cause he can permanently turn his weapon black. When it was never stated how strong you’re Haki has to be to do that.
> 
> there’s 0 chance Mihawk has better Haki than any PK Tier or Shanks.



is people turning their weapons/limbs black called hardening? is hardening CoA?

then what do you think permanently hardening a weapon is? 

i like how you're working overtime to downplay Zoro's final opponent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> ?


What? Shanks isn't yonko level?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> turning his blade black is a CoA feat. show a better CoA feat if you can


We don’t even know how black blades are made , and now that oda confirmed roger is a swordsmen this debunks that “oh he got black blade>non black blade”


A Optimistic said:


> link the original raws then and ill ask someone what it says.
> 
> i hope you're not expecting me to take your word for it





Here you go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> We don’t even know how black blades are made ,



we do know how, you just don't like what oda told us






GreenEggsAHam said:


> and now that oda confirmed roger is a swordsmen this debunks that “oh he got black blade>non black blade”



no that means mihawk has better CoA than roger 



GreenEggsAHam said:


> Here you go



thanks, ill have my people translate that and get back to your people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> shanks uses his haki through his sword correct? if he uses advanced CoC through his sword, then he's still just a swordsman


His Haki is stronger than Mihawks. So even if he has better swordsmanship he will still get overpowered. 


A Optimistic said:


> is zoro no longer a swordsman when he uses advanced CoC with his sword?


Imagine thinking Zoro’s Haki is on Shanks Lvl 



A Optimistic said:


> so you think mihawk can't back up his hype, and you consider him below all the yonko....but we've seen o-kiku stab kaido's hand easily, and we've seen lots of weak characters do stuff to big mom


Their high end feats >>> Mihawks high end feats


A Optimistic said:


> meanwhile we've seen nobody land a blow on mihawk. so can you explain to me how you can brush aside all of kaido and big mom's poor feats? why do you turn a blind eye to them?


Cause Mihawks best feat isn’t anywhere near theirs. Like I said, all he has is hype going for him. And that’s not enough to put him on Yonko lvl. Deal with it


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> His Haki is stronger than Mihawks. So even if he has better swordsmanship he will still get overpowered.



okay so if shanks would defeat mihawk in a fight, then that means shanks should be the world's strongest swordsman

so why isn't he?




YonkoDrippy said:


> Imagine thinking Zoro’s Haki is on Shanks Lvl




where did I say zoro's haki is on shanks level? pay attention

i asked you is zoro no longer a swordsman now that he uses advanced CoC through his blades. it's a yes or no question, stop dodging it



YonkoDrippy said:


> Their high end feats >>> Mihawks high end feats
> 
> Cause Mihawks best feat isn’t anywhere near theirs. Like I said, all he has is hype going for him. And that’s not enough to put him on Yonko lvl. Deal with it



so you're admitting that you only look at a character's best feats and completely ignore their worst feats? is that correct?

so you like to rely on feats to decide everything but you purposely are ignoring a lot of kaido's and big mom's worst feats? and ignoring mihawk's best feat (the iceberg feat)

double standards wow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (May 18, 2022)

unless lolda fully gives into his luffyboner, its high diff


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Obviously he is. I never said he isn’t. Just cause he’s WSS doesn’t mean he’s above Shanks.
> 
> Shanks doesn’t only have swordsmanship going for him. He’s most likely the strongest Haki user currently. And Kaido already stated Haki is the most important thing to have in a fight. Mihawk has like 0 Haki feats.


You are a godd poster, so plz don't let this fanboyism ruin your reputation.

He can permanently coat his supreme grade sword black and can clash with shanks equally and shake the grand line + were legendary battles according to WSM  WB and will be zoro's final opponent. 
Zoro who will have mastered enma + black blades + advCoC + haki blooming + physical buff, and after all this he isn't a haki master like shanks?!!? Bro wtf? You think zoro will mid diff mihawk or something?
If a much much stronger eos zoro (currently he's at YC1+ lvl) extreme diffs mihawk, then mihawk is at least at yonko level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> His Haki is stronger than Mihawks. So even if he has better swordsmanship he will still get overpowered.
> 
> Imagine thinking Zoro’s Haki is on Shanks Lvl
> 
> ...


If Mihawk shows a feat greater than Shanks. 
Will you accept it?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> we do know how, you just don't like what oda told us


Obviously it doesn’t mean just haki there’s more to that.


A Optimistic said:


> no that means mihawk has better CoA than roger


No it doesn’t we’ve seen roger Coa and his haki is the pinnacle of the verse along with primebeard and still no black blade 


A Optimistic said:


> thanks, ill have *my people* translate that and get back to your people


We can just ping mshadows


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> You are a godd poster, so plz don't let this fanboyism ruin your reputation.
> 
> He can permanently coat his supreme grade sword black and can clash with shanks equally and shake the grand line + were legendary battles according to WSM  WB and will be zoro's final opponent.
> Zoro who will have mastered enma + black blades + advCoC + haki blooming + physical buff, and after all this he isn't a haki master like shanks?!!? Bro wtf? You think zoro will mid diff mihawk or something?
> If a much much stronger eos zoro (currently he's at YC1+ lvl) extreme diffs mihawk, then mihawk is at least at yonko level.


Yeah like Mihawk is fighting  a Zoro with 3 upgrades. 
Yet folks think he is getting clapped by the yonkos


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Obviously it doesn’t mean just haki there’s more to that.
> 
> No it doesn’t we’ve seen roger Coa and his haki is the pinnacle of the verse along with primebeard and still no black blade
> 
> We can just ping mshadows


Ohh about the WB thing. 
The Haki kings are Shanks, WB and Garp imo. 
WB is not on their level imo.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Obviously it doesn’t mean just haki there’s more to that.



so the panel i posted is a lie just because you don't like it? where did mihawk say it's more than haki in this panel?





GreenEggsAHam said:


> No it doesn’t we’ve seen roger Coa and his haki is the pinnacle of the verse along with primebeard and still no black blade



no we saw roger and whitebeard have an advanced CoC clash

that has nothing to do with CoA lol.



GreenEggsAHam said:


> We can just ping mshadows



go ahead


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

Code said:


> If Mihawk shows a feat greater than Shanks.
> Will you accept it?


That’ll never happen but sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> That’ll never happen but sure


IMO I think you are lying


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> so the panel i posted is a lie just because you don't like it? where did mihawk say it's more than haki in this panel?


We have gyakuimaru also tell us it’s forged in battle. And now we know swords have wills this will make it more interesting, no one inside opverse think mihawk haki >roger haki lol



A Optimistic said:


> no we saw roger and whitebeard have an advanced CoC clash
> 
> that has nothing to do with CoA lol.


You can see their 




A Optimistic said:


> go ahead


@MShadows translate the vista vivre card part


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

Code said:


> Ohh about the WB thing.
> The Haki kings are Shanks, WB and Garp imo.
> WB is not on their level imo.


We literally see wb equal roger for three days with just pure haki and he’s not on shanks level??


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> We literally see wb equal roger for three days with just pure haki and he’s not on shanks level??


Then we know Roger is equal to Prime WB using Quake + ACOC.
So it is pretty obvious Roger was not going full throttle with his haki.


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

H


YonkoDrippy said:


> That’ll never happen but sure


Him pushing eos yonko level zoro to extreme diff isn't happening? 

btw don't you ignore my previous post.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

Also mihawk isn’t Zoro eos fight that’s reserved for the world government , luffy already said the PK  needs the WSS in his crew


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> You are a godd poster, so plz don't let this fanboyism ruin your reputation.


Bruh I’m like one of the least biased posters. If Mihawk showed something that would put him above Shanks I would accept it.

It’s not fanboyism I’m stating facts


God sl4yer said:


> He can permanently coat his supreme grade sword black


Ok that’s cool but we dont even know how that’s accomplished. So this doesn’t mean much


God sl4yer said:


> and can clash with shanks equally


A non Yonko Shanks. Who was probably nowhere near as strong as he is now.


God sl4yer said:


> and shake the grand line + were legendary battles according to WSM  WB and will be zoro's final opponent.
> Zoro who will have mastered enma + black blades + advCoC + haki blooming + physical buff, and after all this he isn't a haki master like shanks?!!? Bro wtf? You think zoro will mid diff mihawk or something?
> If a much much stronger eos zoro (currently he's at YC1+ lvl) extreme diffs mihawk, then mihawk is at least at yonko level.


Mihawk is Admiral Lvl. Shanks is Yonko Lvl. you see the difference here?

he high diffs Mihawk.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kamisori (May 18, 2022)

We are in the endgame. At this point, there is no other level to put Mihawk in besides Yonko-level. If he's stronger than character XY is for another discussion, but I don't know why some people still think Mihawk isn't at the top.

OT: Luffy high diffs him at best.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

Code said:


> Then we know Roger is equal to Prime WB using Quake + ACOC.
> So it is pretty obvious Roger was not going full throttle with his haki.


Wb and roger never clashed with WB using his fruit that’s obvious he had his crew member with him so he’d always be restricted


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Wb and roger never clashed with WB using his fruit that’s obvious he had his crew member with him so he’d always be restricted


And Roger would not be using his highest level of haki cause it would put his crew members in danger. 
Checkmate Greeny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

Code said:


> And Roger would not be using his highest level of haki cause it would put his crew members in danger.


Have we seen an individual haki so strong it  damages  The environment greatly?


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> is people turning their weapons/limbs black called hardening? is hardening CoA?
> 
> then what do you think permanently hardening a weapon is?
> 
> i like how you're working overtime to downplay Zoro's final opponent


Nobody really knows exactly what it takes to turn your sword black, if we’re being honest.

Roger didn’t have a black blade. Does Mihawk have better haki than him too?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

@GreenEggsAHam

upload your images to imgur first before posting them otherwise they are gonna need approval for everyone else to see


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Nobody really knows exactly what it takes to turn your sword black, if we’re being honest.



Yeah we do. We know hardening is CoA. So of course permanently hardening something is just even better CoA. We also have this panel. People say "we don't know how Mihawk did it" because they don't like the idea of Mihawk having the best CoA in the series. 





Chip Skylark said:


> Roger didn’t have a black blade. Does Mihawk have better haki than him too?



Yes, Mihawk has better CoA than Roger. Roger being stronger than Mihawk doesn't mean that he's better than Mihawk in everything.

Big Mom is stronger than Katakuri, do you think she has better CoO than Katakuri?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Have we seen an individual haki so strong it  damages  The environment greatly?


yea...the clash between primebeard and roger  

it produced a shockwave that shook the entire island, the surrounding sea and almost capsized the moby dick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Have we seen an individual haki so strong it  damages  The environment greatly?





trance said:


> yea...the clash between primebeard and roger
> 
> it produced a shockwave that shook the entire island, the surrounding sea and almost capsized the moby dick


^


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

One of my favorite things is when people cite “stopping a war by himself” as a Shanks feat like he didn’t show up at the end of the war and his whole crew wasn’t there

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Turrin (May 18, 2022)

Luffy most likely Mid diffs him


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 18, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> No it doesn’t just like how WB,roger couldn’t turn their weapons that doesn’t mean mihawk>them in COA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao. You are really on your own level with your propaganda

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Duhul10 (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> What? Shanks isn't yonko level?


Yes, and?


----------



## Gianfi (May 18, 2022)

Mid (high) diff if we’re being generous. However it may be lower. After all Zoro will surpass him but likely barely, and Zoro is hilariously below Luffy right now. And there is not reason to assume Zoro will grow faster than Luffy and close the gap between him and his captain, if anything it may get bigger…

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lmao (May 18, 2022)

No one in the verse is mid diffing high end top tiers.

Not Luffy, not Roger, not Teach and not Primebeard either. This nonsense gotta stop.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

Gianfi said:


> Mid (high) diff if we’re being generous. However it may be lower. After all Zoro will surpass him but likely barely, and Zoro is hilariously below Luffy right now. And there is not reason to assume Zoro will grow faster than Luffy and close the gap between him and his captain, if anything it may get bigger…


From now zoro will grow at a faster rate than luffy, zoro has yet to master, enma, advCoC and black blades. While all  luffy has to do is master G5 because he is already a full top rier who can go toe tot toe with yonko themselves, his growth rate will decline.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mihawk (May 18, 2022)

Lmao said:


> No one in the verse is mid diffing high end top tiers.
> Not Luffy, not Roger, not Teach and not Primebeard either. This nonsense gotta stop.


But apparently only Luffy and kaido can...for whatever reason.

Folks gotta lay off the crack.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lmao (May 18, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> But apparently only Luffy and kaido can...for whatever reason.
> 
> Folks gotta lay off the crack.


Luffy wank is kinda getting out of hand and I say this as a die hard Luffy fan; it's unsightly.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Yes, and?


Mihawk = shanks, i think we have been over this and i proved that mihawk was equal to shanks.

Even if you disagree with mihawk being equal to shanks, you have to accept that he is atleast yonko level as he is the WSS and we know how much oda has been hyping swordmen + according to WSM his duels with shanks were legendary and whole grand line used to shake and each one these made the headlines throughout the world + he is supposed to be eos zoro's final opponent.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

Lmao said:


> No one in the verse is mid diffing high end top tiers.
> 
> Not Luffy, not Roger, not Teach and not Primebeard either. This nonsense gotta stop.


 yeah it’s doesnt make sense  when people say low end of high diff to high end top tiers like admirals , mihawk etc


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> And you’re a Mihawk wanker who thinks theyre equal


Srry but It's not me who stated this, it was oda.

Don't bring this "non-yonko" bullshit, funny how you claim that shanks got stronger but mihawk didn't.

This non-yonko shanks and mihawk's duel was strong enough to shake the grand line and were stated to be legendary by the WSM whitebeard. After this mihawk grew even stronger and he still isn't yonko level?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 18, 2022)

Code said:


> ^


I said a indivual haki not a two man haki clash

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2022)

Very High Difficulty 


Luffy's G5 isn't immune to cutting attacks so he has  no real  advantage against Mihawk.

If Mihawk has COC haki on the younkou level then it's extreme.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> From now zoro will grow at a faster rate than luffy, zoro has yet to master, enma, advCoC and black blades. While all  luffy has to do is master G5 because he is already a full top rier who can go toe tot toe with yonko themselves, his growth rate will decline.


This. People that claim Luffy is ridiculously stronger than Zoro currently have to concede this point. Ironically, they don’t wanna give here either. You can’t have both. Luffy isn’t going to be at the point where he can low-mid diff a top tier, period. Mihawk has been portrayed to be that strong. Zoro will surpass that.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 18, 2022)

Aside from further unlocking more power from Gear 5, I am sure there are several Pirate King tier related powerups for Luffy in the future, and we don't even know what he will get when he becomes Joyboy to take down the WG.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Mihawk = shanks, i think we have been over this and i proved that mihawk was equal to shanks.
> 
> Even if you disagree with mihawk being equal to shanks, you have to accept that he is atleast yonko level as he is the WSS and we know how much oda has been hyping swordmen + according to WSM his duels with shanks were legendary and whole grand line used to shake and each one these made the headlines throughout the world + he is supposed to be eos zoro's final opponent.


Nah, some duels in their teens don't make him equal to current Shanks. Feats don't help him at all and his title is very vague, as it is canon that using a sword =/= being a swordsman, therefore we don't really know whom he is above to.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 18, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Aside from further unlocking more power from Gear 5, I am sure there are several Pirate King tier related powerups for Luffy in the future, and we don't even know what he will get when he becomes Joyboy to take down the WG.


Again with the PK powerup sh*t  another power up for Luffy would make him the uncontestable strongest in history bar none.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> From now zoro will grow at a faster rate than luffy, zoro has yet to master, enma, advCoC and black blades. While all  luffy has to do is master G5 because he is already a full top rier who can go toe tot toe with yonko themselves, his growth rate will decline.





Conxc said:


> This. People that claim Luffy is ridiculously stronger than Zoro currently have to concede this point. Ironically, they don’t wanna give here either. You can’t have both. Luffy isn’t going to be at the point where he can low-mid diff a top tier, period. Mihawk has been portrayed to be that strong. Zoro will surpass that.



agreed 100%

people who point out how strong luffy is always ignore the obvious fact that luffy is very close to his EoS strength. He has a mastered all 3 colours of haki and now has awakening, there isn’t going to be any major power ups for luffy at this point, luffy is just going to get better at mastering his current abilities 

meanwhile Zoro and Sanji are not anywhere near their EoS strength which means those two are about to have a much faster growth rate than luffy moving forward

and yes concx, I mentioned Sanji because your fantasy of Sanji fighting a vice admiral in the final war is never going to happen, deal with it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 18, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Again with the PK powerup sh*t  another power up for Luffy would make him the uncontestable strongest in history bar none.


He needs to be_ that_ strong in order to topple the WG afterall, something even the Joyboy from 800 years ago failed to do so. 
Toppling the entire WG is a feat that will be unrivalled by anyone past and present, and he needs to not only surpass the strength of the previous Pirate King and current Yonkou, but also even Joyboy from 800 years ago. 

The power inflation is still gonna be insane for Luffy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> meanwhile Zoro *and Sanji* are not anywhere near their EoS strength which means those two are about to have a much faster growth rate than luffy moving forward





A Optimistic said:


> and yes concx, I mentioned Sanji because your fantasy of Sanji fighting a vice admiral in the final war is never going to happen, deal with it


You know me so well. I definitely read the above bit and was like “wtf…” then read this bit and realized I got read…so easily.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Bruh I’m like one of the least biased posters. If Mihawk showed something that would put him above Shanks I would accept it.


Saying that non-yonko shanks was a lot weaker than yonko shanks and he got stronger but mihawk didn't isn't biased? 



YonkoDrippy said:


> Ok that’s cool but we dont even know how that’s accomplished. So this doesn’t mean much


We do know how its accomplished, it was stated in the manga, this is the greatest and highest CoA level anyone can reach.


YonkoDrippy said:


> A non Yonko Shanks. Who was probably nowhere near as strong as he is now.


How is this not biased? 

1) WSM WB complemented this non-yonko shanks.
2) His duels with mihawk used to shake the grand line.
3) WSM WB called his duels with mihawk legendary.
4) His every single duel with mihawk used to make the headlines.

This shows that non-yonko shanks was a top tier beast and close to his current strength. 

Funny how you call yourself least biased when you say that non-yonko shanks was a lot weaker than current shanks and for some reason mihawk didn't grow stronger but shanks did.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## convict (May 18, 2022)

High diff for now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Nah, some duels in their teens don't make him equal to current Shanks. Feats don't help him at all and his title is very vague, as it is canon that using a sword =/= being a swordsman, therefore we don't really know whom he is above to.


Didn't knew mihawk started musterbating and got weaker from that point on but shanks grew significantly stronger than mihawk.

Oda made it pretty clear that these duels were top tier, they used to shake the grand line and these battles were stated to be legendary by the WSM. This is atleast admiral level feat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 18, 2022)

Extreme diff. Mihawk id Imu's brother from the void century.


----------



## Duhul10 (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Didn't knew mihawk started musterbating and got weaker from that point on but shanks grew significantly stronger than mihawk.
> 
> Oda made it pretty clear that these duels were top tier, they used to shake the grand line and these battles were stated to be legendary by the WSM. This is atleast admiral level feat.


Shanks became a yonko, who are the 4 strongest pirates in the world. Mihawk is a pirate. Mihawk also did not appear in Kaido's fb.

Wb's statement is at best a hyperbole.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Shanks became a yonko, who are the 4 strongest pirates in the world. Mihawk is a pirate. Mihawk also did not appear in Kaido's fb.
> 
> Wb's statement is at best a hyperbole.



Do you think if Mihawk had 20,000 beast pirates under his command and multiple territories that he would not be a Yonko?

we saw what it takes to become a Yonko, Blackbeard and luffy each became one after they defeated a YC1, something we know mihawk can do as well.

why would mihawk appear in Kaido’s flashback when they never met before?

and how do you get around the fact that mihawk is the WSS and Zoro’s final opponent? Are you expecting Zoro to be below Yonko level when the series ends?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (May 18, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Shanks became a yonko, who are the 4 strongest pirates in the world. Mihawk is a pirate.


Yeah but it’s no different than Mihawk being the WSS and Shanks= a swordsman.

So it really puts us back to square one. 


Duhul10 said:


> Mihawk also did not appear in Kaido's fb.


Doesn’t have to. Neither did Prime Garp, Shiki, Akainu, Sengoku, Dragon, or Teach.


Duhul10 said:


> Wb's statement is at best a hyperbole.



Disagree. Not because it’s a statement made on hype, but because it speaks volumes to the respect that WB holds for both.

If those duels were great to be considered “legendary” by WB (someone who calls Yonko and Admirals brats mind you), then it says something about both Shanks and Mihawk that clearly impressed him _even _when they were younger.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you think if Mihawk had 20,000 beast pirates under his command and multiple territories that he would not be a Yonko?
> 
> we saw what it takes to become a Yonko, Blackbeard and luffy each became one after they defeated a YC1, something we know mihawk can do as well.
> 
> ...


Forget it, these yonko stans won't accept a simple fact that mihawk = shanks which was made pretty clear by oda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Forget it, these yonko stans won't accept a simple fact that mihawk = shanks which was made pretty clear by oda.



what if I told you that I don’t agree with mihawk = shanks either?

I’m team “mihawk extreme diffs shanks”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> what if I told you that I don’t agree with mihawk = shanks either?
> 
> I’m team “mihawk extreme diffs shanks”


It's either mihawk = shanks or mihawk >= shanks, fine either way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 18, 2022)

The best way to deduce this is by predicting Luffy's final opponent and comparing them to Mihawk. Since I think it's destined to be Akainu or Blackbeard, Mihawk should still put up a good fight as he's a Yonko level fighter.


A Optimistic said:


> what if I told you that I don’t agree with mihawk = shanks either?
> 
> I’m team “mihawk extreme diffs shanks”


That's literally not controversial.

I would air on the side of them being complete equals and that Shanks losing an arm is balanced out by becoming an Emperor, but the title suggests Mihawk is the stronger one.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

Shunsuiju said:


> That's literally not controversial.
> 
> I would air on the side of them being complete equals and that Shanks losing an arm is balanced out by becoming an Emperor, but the title suggests Mihawk is the stronger one.



been called a mihawk wanker many times just for saying he can defeat shanks with extreme difficulty and push Kaido to extreme difficulty. It unfortunately is a controversial opinion.


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> been called a mihawk wanker many times just for saying he can defeat shanks with extreme difficulty and push Kaido to extreme difficulty. It unfortunately is a controversial opinion.


It's ironic because they use Kaido's title but disregard Mihawk's

He would give anyone alive a 20 day fight as far as I'm concerned

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Shanks became a yonko, who are the 4 strongest pirates in the world. Mihawk is a pirate. Mihawk also did not appear in Kaido's fb.


Mihawk doesn't have a 20,000 pirate crew + YC's + territories. His ambition was to become the WSS and nothing else.

Kaido's top 5 is bs, it didn't include, garp, shiki, sengoku, BM, rayleigh, admirals and mihawk. Most of these are stronger than oden. It consists of people he have fought and respects them.


Duhul10 said:


> Wb's statement is at best a hyperbole.


WB who calls admirals and yonko brats and rarely respects and complements someone called shanks's duels with mihawk legendary. This isn't hyperbole. This is backed by the fact that these duels did use to shake the grand line and each one of these made up the headlines and this is where most of his fame came from. You call all this hype, portrayal, statements and feats hyperbole?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

@Duhul10 it’s really not a good look when you resort to picking and choosing what to declare as hyperbole. Especially when it’s coming from an very credible source on the matter. Just shows how weak your argument is to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> agreed 100%
> 
> people who point out how strong luffy is always ignore the obvious fact that luffy is very close to his EoS strength. He has a mastered all 3 colours of haki and now has awakening, there isn’t going to be any major power ups for luffy at this point, luffy is just going to get better at mastering his current abilities
> 
> ...


We do know that there is one very large power up left for Luffy.

*The 3rd and final level of CoC that is exclusive to CoC Specialist.( Shanks and Roger have it)

This will be the Haki that Luffy uses to defeat 2 Awakened Devil Fruit Blackbeard without the use of his Nika Devil Fruit.*

This is the haki that allows Roger and Shanks to compete with Toptier who have both strong haki and haxed devil fruits.


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> We do know that there is one very large power up left for Luffy.
> 
> *The 3rd and final level of CoC that is exclusive to CoC Specialist.( Shanks and Roger have it)*
> 
> This haki is th haki that allows Roger and Shanks to compete with Toptier who have both strong haki and haxed devil fruits.


Ahh, Two Piece hitting this week, huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> We do know that there is one very large power up left for Luffy.
> 
> *The 3rd and final level of CoC that is exclusive to CoC Specialist.( Shanks and Roger have it)*
> 
> This haki is th haki that allows Roger and Shanks to compete with Toptier who have both strong haki and haxed devil fruits.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

kaido bros have watched kaido be defeated by a swordsman (oden), continued to remain terrified of said swordsman 20 years later, and then proceed to put 3 swordsman (roger, oden, shanks) in his top 5

but have also somehow concluded that the world's strongest swordsman can't push kaido to extreme difficulty

make it make sense, kaido bros

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gin (May 18, 2022)

low high diff


----------



## God sl4yer (May 18, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> And your name is literally based on you’re Akainu wank
> 
> “Inferno”
> 
> ...


Chill


----------



## tnorbo (May 18, 2022)

if Luffy only gets to a bit above roger he takes it on the higher end of mid diff. If the series pulls a Naruto he neg diffs


----------



## TheWiggian (May 18, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Your name literally is based on your wank for Yonks, you choose childish ass feats "Stopping the war by himself"
> 
> 
> Yonko Drippy?
> ...



You're talking to someone who voted for himself in a contest but claims to be neutral and unbiased

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rp4lyf (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> kaido bros have watched kaido be defeated by a swordsman (oden), continued to remain terrified of said swordsman 20 years later, and then proceed to put 3 swordsman (roger, oden, shanks) in his top 5
> 
> but have also somehow concluded that the world's strongest swordsman can't push kaido to extreme difficulty
> 
> make it make sense, kaido bros


That's because Mihawk is not talented in battle like they are.

He does not have the luffy type of fighting talent like those 3 above do.

He does not have the will to be free like they do, aka Joyboy's will. Aka the strongest will.

*He is not a CoC Specialist like the 3 above. (This is the biggest difference in potential between them and Mihawk)*

Those are fundemental differences between people like Luffy, Shanks, Roger Oden  and on the other side Mihawk.

It also the reason why Miahwk runs away from fighting 1 Arm current Yonko Shanks.


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> That's because Mihawk is not talented in battle like they are.
> 
> He does not have the luffy type of fighting talent like those 3 above do.
> 
> ...


Only Luffy has Joyboy's will aside from Joyboy himself.

And it's too early to say Mihawk isn't a CoC specialist since he hasn't had his big fight yet. Especially since we know WSS is a type of "king" from when Zoro awakened CoC against King.


----------



## Rp4lyf (May 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Only Luffy has Joyboy's will aside from Joyboy himself.
> 
> And it's too early to say Mihawk isn't a CoC specialist since he hasn't had his big fight yet. Especially since we were told WSS is a type of "king" when Zoro awakened CoC against King.


CoC Specialists are very rare. They are primarly hyped through CoC and have the will and desire to be free.

We know he is not one. We know Mihawk specializes in armament haki, just like Zoro.

Oda has stated
Zoro is a CoA Specialist
Sanji is a CoO Specialist
Luffy is a CoC Specialist

Roger has Joyboy's wil; whcih is why he and Luffy share the same dream and are the only D clan memebers with the Voice of All things


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> CoC Specialists are very rare. They are primarly hyped through CoC and have the will and desire to be free.
> 
> We know he is not one. We know Mihawk specializes in armament haki, just like Zoro.
> 
> ...


Proof?


----------



## Rp4lyf (May 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Proof?


Oda states Luffy, Zoro and Sanji haki specialization in Sbs Volume 71



Chapter 703 (Pg.62) last question.


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> Oda states Luffy, Zoro and Sanji haki specialization in Sbs Volume 71
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 703 (Pg.62) last question.


Proof for this part:



Rp4lyf said:


> We know he is not one. We know Mihawk specializes in armament haki



And now this since I just saw your edit:



Rp4lyf said:


> Roger has Joyboy's wil


----------



## TheWiggian (May 18, 2022)

There is no proof, Sanji, Zoro and Luffy are the only ones we know the haki specialization of. The rest are theories and assumptions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> Oda states Luffy, Zoro and Sanji haki specialization in Sbs Volume 71
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 703 (Pg.62) last question.


Also this is dubious at this point.

That came out almost 10 years ago, Zoro now got AdvCoC instead of AdvCoA, and Sanji has almost no emphasis on CoO, let alone Future Sight.


----------



## jesusus (May 18, 2022)

Mihawk will be fodder by EoS. If you don't expect EoS Luffy to have power creep that lets him one shot all of the verse bar Imu or whoever, you must not be familiar with the low standards of shonen writing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (May 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Mihawk will be fodder by EoS. If you don't expect EoS Luffy to have power creep that lets him one shot all of the verse bar Imu or whoever, you must not be familiar with the low standards of shonen writing.



So Mihawk is excluded from powercreep while everyone else profits from it?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (May 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Also this is dubious at this point.
> 
> That came out almost 10 years ago, Zoro now got AdvCoC instead of AdvCoA, and Sanji has almost no emphasis on CoO, let alone Future Sight.


Its not dubious, Oda put that in there for a reason. *It also why he made Kaido talk about Roger's haki recently in chapter 947. *It is also why he hype Shanks through his CoC Haki.

The *third and final level of CoC* will only be available to* CoC specialists,* Shanks, Roger and Luffy.

That haki is what Roger and Shanks use to fight Whitebard who had* Gura Gura Op Devil fruit AND CoC Coating.*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 18, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> So Mihawk is excluded from powercreep while everyone else profits from it?


Actually luffy and maybe Teach will be the only ones to profit from it.  

There’s nothing stopping Luffy from ending up way stronger than everyone else by EoS. It’s happened many times in different shonen where the MC ends up way stronger than their previous opponents/obstacles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> Its not dubious, Oda put that in there for a reason. *It also why he made Kaido talk about Roger's haki recently. *It is also why he hype Shanks through his CoC Haki.
> 
> The *third and final level of CoC* will only be available to* CoC specialists,* Shanks, Roger and Luffy.


So it's just your speculation then.



Rp4lyf said:


> That haki is what Roger and Shanks use to fight Whitebard who had* Gura Gura Op Devil fruit AND CoC Coating.*


Whitebeard didn't use his DF in this clash:



Or this one:



But still matched their CoC. His clearly wasn't lacking compared to their's.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (May 18, 2022)

I have EOS Luffy mid diff EOS Zoro, and EOS Zoro extreme diff Mihawk, so EOS Luffy low diff Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 18, 2022)

EOS Luffy will mid diff EOS Zoro who would high diff Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Dunno (May 18, 2022)

Pretty reasonable results, all things considered. I'm proud of you boys.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

@Inferno Jewls @YonkoDrippy 

Please discuss the actual match up instead of having a dissing contest about each other's usernames, this isn't the Rap Battledome. Thank you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> @Inferno Jewls @YonkoDrippy
> 
> Please discuss the actual match up instead of having a dissing contest about each other's usernames, this isn't the Rap Battledome. Thank you.


You know what, you're right 

@YonkoDrippy Mihawk pushes Luffy to very high diff and he beats shanks bro, this is because mihawk is the WSS and he looks better than shanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 18, 2022)

Mihawk did a nearly island level feat pretty casually. Seeing Zoro get ACoC told me Mihawk definitely has it, especially if he’s still comparable and close in strength to Shanks who I consider to be the strongest Yonkou.

Even Pirate King Luffy will have hard fights against certain people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (May 18, 2022)

You guys understand that Luffy will be much stronger than the original joy boy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MO (May 18, 2022)

Lmao said:


> No one in the verse is mid diffing high end top tiers.


who says Mihawk is a high end top tier?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

Guys are literally making shit up as they post.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (May 18, 2022)

@A Optimistic  it is funny that now Luffy is close to his EOS but before this arc Zoro was extreme diff to him always because WP.

No he isn't, his future opponents are EOS BB stronger than prime Rogr and Imu stronger than BB.

Mihawk is irrelevant since now with Kaido.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

Ren. said:


> @A Optimistic  it is funny that now Luffy is close to his EOS but before this arc Zoro was extreme diff to him always because WP.
> 
> No he isn't, his future opponents are EOS BB stronger than prime Rogr and Imu stronger than BB.
> 
> Mihawk is irrelevant since now with Kaido.


Straight outta No Piece.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Straight outta No Piece.



he keeps quoting me and tagging me every single day and I never respond to him, he can’t take a hint

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Conxc (May 18, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> he keeps quoting me and tagging me every single day and I never respond to him, he can’t take a hint


They usually never do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 18, 2022)

Luffy is meant to surpass Roger, and not just marginally. Wouldn’t say it’s a stretch for Luffy to have haki on par with Roger’s in addition to his overpowered DF. Feel mid diff is fair. Especially with Zoro surpassing Mihawk.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Luffy is meant to surpass Roger



Not just Luffy.


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 18, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Luffy is meant to surpass Roger, and not just marginally. Wouldn’t say it’s a stretch for Luffy to have haki on par with Roger’s in addition to his overpowered DF. Feel mid diff is fair. Especially with Zoro surpassing Mihawk.


I don't necessarily disagree with your conclusion but where did you get Luffy surpassing Roger by a noticable amount? I think EOS Luffy vs Roger would be an extreme diff fight and nothing less.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VileNotice (May 18, 2022)

High diff if Luffy just reaches or slightly surpasses Roger's level

Mid diff if Oda Odas and makes Luffy a full step above Roger

Edit: though Mihawk is ostensibly a bad match-up for Luffy. So maybe he pushes him to high diff even if EoS Luffy would mid diff another Yonko-level who wasn't a swordsman.


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 18, 2022)

Shunsuiju said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with your conclusion but where did you get Luffy surpassing Roger by a noticable amount? I think EOS Luffy vs Roger would be an extreme diff fight and nothing less.


Roger spoke of a crew surpassing them in the future, and that was naturally referring to Luffy + his folk. That fact wouldn’t be either prophesied or worthy of note if Luffy were only meant to be slightly better. Luffy is clearly meant to accomplish something that Roger couldn’t with his level of strength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 18, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Roger spoke of a crew surpassing them in the future, and that was naturally referring to Luffy + his folk. That fact wouldn’t be either prophesied or worthy of note if Luffy were only meant to be slightly better. Luffy is clearly meant to accomplish something that Roger couldn’t with his level of strength.


Well that doesn't have to do with strength. Roger got sick and disbanded his crew before he could accomplish what Luffy eventually will.


----------



## Mihawk (May 18, 2022)

You all suck. 


Mihawk >>>> your fav

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (May 18, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> You all suck.
> 
> 
> Mihawk >>>> your fav


Mine is Luffy so never going to happened. 

Kek.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (May 18, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Mine is Luffy so never going to happened.
> 
> Kek.



Already did since 1997

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (May 18, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Mihawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mihawk said:
> ...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

Depends , if Imu is God tier then Luffy mid diff. If Imu is Roger lvl then high diff


----------



## Lmao (May 19, 2022)

MO said:


> who says Mihawk is a high end top tier?


My headcanon of course 



*Spoiler*: __ 



If it wasn't for Shanks being his rival I'd be all over Mihawk's ass over the Vista incident  

Imagine Linlin getting stalemated by Cracker or Kaido handshaking a draw with Jack

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## TheWiggian (May 19, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Actually luffy and maybe Teach will be the only ones to profit from it.
> 
> There’s nothing stopping Luffy from ending up way stronger than everyone else by EoS. It’s happened many times in different shonen where the MC ends up way stronger than their previous opponents/obstacles



Luffy is not the only protagonist, you are aware of that right just like Teach is not the only antagonist in the story that is allowed to profit from it.
Power creep appears to be possible for everyone and their mother (we witnessed this already) including your beloved cripple, yet for some reason Mihawk is excluded from it?



Unless some super strong mofos appear out of nowhere, other swordsmen to be precise that are going to chip away at Mihawk's credibility as WSS I see no reason why he wouldn't profit from power creep the later he will be shown to go all out against Zoro.

Also you seem to support powercreep, yes even lecturing others about it when it comes to the likes of Crocodile and very recently at that too (  )
but for some reason acting obtuse when it comes to Mihawk, probably because you might fear where he ends up in the end.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2022)

Hard to say at this moment. God tier EOS Luffy?Mid or so I think. PK tier EOS Luffy? High diff or so.


----------



## Bash24 (May 19, 2022)

High diff. At best lower end of high diff.

Oda called mihawk a legend along side whitebeard and shanks. 

I can't see Luffy ever Mid diffing someone who is a yonko class fighter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 19, 2022)

I felt the whole might of the Mihawk gang  
Well, tbh, I'm truly not certain about Mihawk's actual position in the op world, as we have mostly hype for now, therefore I choose not to enter prolongued debates regarding the guy cause it'll be a debate with little substance

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ren. (May 19, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I felt the whole might of the Mihawk gang
> Well, tbh, I'm truly not certain about Mihawk's actual position in the op world, as we have mostly hype for now, therefore I choose not to enter prolongued debates regarding the guy cause it'll be a debate with little substance


I have no problem with his position unless you want him above Roger or currently #1.


----------



## Duhul10 (May 19, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I have no problem with his position unless you want him above Roger or currently #1.


All I can say is he's certainly below Kaido & the FV. There's also a solid possibility others are also stronger.


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I have no problem with his position unless you want him above Roger or currently #1.



I don’t have him as that either, but there’s absolutely no reason why he can’t be at minimum top 5 in the world right now.

There’s Kaido, Teach, Shanks, Akainu, Dragon, Luffy, Imu; and there’s only about 3 of these guys who narratively _must _be stronger than him.

After Kaido’s defeat, I feel like Teach/Shanks/Mihawk/Sakazuki are the heavyweights now. You have the future WSM who will likely surpass Primebeard; the Yonko captain who’s a spitting image to the former Pirate King, the current Fleet Admiral, and the WSS. There’s also Dragon but his case is shrouded in even more enigma than Mihawk tbh.


----------



## Ren. (May 19, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I don’t have him as that either, but there’s absolutely no reason why he can’t be at minimum top 5 in the world right now.
> 
> There’s Kaido, Teach, Shanks, Akainu, Dragon, Luffy, Imu; and there’s only about 3 of these guys who narratively _must _be stronger than him.
> 
> After Kaido’s defeat, I feel like Teach/Shanks/Mihawk/Sakazuki are the heavyweights now. You have the future WSM who will likely surpass Primebeard; the Yonko captain who’s a spitting image to the former Pirate King, the current Fleet Admiral, and the WSS. There’s also Dragon but his case is shrouded in even more enigma than Mihawk tbh.


We don't disagree.

My problem is with the spammers of him being #1. 

Also I doubt he is Zoro's  final opponent.

I have in mind a hax SWORD USER with top COC for him and that one should be Imu's sword.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I have in mind a hax SWORD USER with top COC for him and that one should be Imu's sword.



Would seem to fit the perfect description for Mihawk tbh, especially if he and Imu have any connection at all.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 19, 2022)

If current luffy>mihawk already then the gap is going to keep expanding towards EOS


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> If current luffy>mihawk already then the gap is going to keep expanding towards EOS


Currently luffy isn't > to mihawk, we don't know that. 

luffy's growth rate will decline from now on. So it's atleast a high diff win for eos luffy.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Currently luffy isn't > to mihawk, we don't know that.


 Yes we do know that
He beat kaido therefore he’s >mihawk who is inferior to kaido 



God sl4yer said:


> luffy's growth rate will decline from now on. So it's atleast a high diff win for eos luffy.


No it won’t, haki grows in extremes battles he’s going to more  extreme battles


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2022)

@GreenEggsAHam

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Currently luffy isn't > to mihawk, we don't know that.
> 
> luffy's growth rate will decline from now on. So it's atleast a high diff win for eos luffy.


But we do know Kaido > Mihawk . 

Why would It decline ??


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Yes we do know that
> He beat kaido therefore he’s >mihawk who is inferior to kaido


He beat an injured and exhausted kaido, flame bagua was able to keeep up with bajrang gun for a while and if he wasn't injured and exhausted he would have definitely overpowered luffy's punch. 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> No it won’t, haki grows in extremes battles he’s going to more  extreme battles


Luffy's main power up isn't his haki blooming, it's his G5 and advCoC. Now luffy won't be getting more gears and he won't be unlocking new types of haki, the only power up he will get from now on will be haki blooming.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 19, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Luffy is not the only protagonist, you are aware of that right just like Teach is not the only antagonist in the story that is allowed to profit from it.
> Power creep appears to be possible for everyone and their mother (we witnessed this already) including your beloved cripple, yet for some reason Mihawk is excluded from it?
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## TheWiggian (May 19, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 19, 2022)

Lol that trash post of yours isn’t worth a counter argument. I stopped reading after you said “luffy isn’t the only protagonist”


who tf else is? Zoro?

Lol no, just no


----------



## TheWiggian (May 19, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Lol that trash post of yours isn’t worth a counter argument. I stopped reading after you said “luffy isn’t the only protagonist”
> 
> 
> who tf else is? Zoro?
> ...



So you don't even read the story.

As I said the concession is accepted.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 19, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> So you don't even read the story.
> 
> As I said the concession is accepted.


Last time I checked Luffy was the main character, not Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

I just think it’s crazy how people have no problem putting characters like Dragon, who’s title clearly doesn’t correlate to strength, and Imu. Two characters who don’t even point to being fighter types more than just influential/authoritatively powerful people are top tiers, top of the verse, even…but Mihawk, who at least had his title and an _extremely _clear indication of *exactly *what it means doesn’t get the benefit of a doubt. I honestly wish people would read what they post before they hit that post button.


----------



## TheWiggian (May 19, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Last time I checked Luffy was the main character, not Zoro.



You can check a thousand times and still won't be right because you don't even know what you're reading for over 1000 chapters if you believe Luffy is the only MC and protagonist.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 19, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Last time I checked Luffy was the main character, not Zoro.


This is such a tired argument.

Zoro has always kept pace with Luffy and Sanji was never too far behind.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 19, 2022)

Shunsuiju said:


> Zoro has always kept pace with Luffy




Are you on crack?


Ever since Luffy got G4 he’s been significantly above Zoro. ACoC and G5 just made it even more of a stomp.

Zoro and Luffy might’ve been comparable Pre Timeskip. But post-TS, Luffy has been comfortably ahead of Zoro each arc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> He beat an injured and exhausted kaido, flame bagua was able to keeep up with bajrang gun for a while and if he wasn't injured and exhausted he would have definitely overpowered luffy's punch


Luffy literally beat kaido while being in worse condition and now we have  Kaido literally admitting it was a defeat







God sl4yer said:


> Luffy's main power up isn't his haki blooming, it's his G5 and advCoC. Now luffy won't be getting more gears and he won't be unlocking new types of haki, the only power up he will get from now on will be haki blooming.


Luffy will learn more about gear 5 and his haki will continue growing stronger


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 19, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> @GreenEggsAHam


No weed on this one , current luffy is ahead of mihawk, extreme diff though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Luffy literally beat kaido while being in worse condition and now we have  Kaido literally admitting it was a defeat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Luffy after losing 3 times needing 2 major power ups, a heal, and a fucking *revive*? After all that it’s baffling to me that people can claim these two guys are equal. Not even factoring in the state that Luffy will be in after this fight. How many more different ways does Oda have to emphasize that Luffy is not equal to or better than Kaido yet?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Luffy literally beat kaido while being in worse condition and now we have  Kaido literally admitting it was a defeat


Conxc explained, so I won't bother.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Luffy will learn more about gear 5 and his haki will continue growing stronger


Luffy will only get better in using G5 and his haki will get stronger but zoro's haki will get stronger + he will get black blades + master enma + master advCoC, how are these not better power ups than luffy?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> You mean Luffy after losing 3 times needing 2 major power ups, a heal, and a fucking *revive*? After all that it’s baffling to me that people can claim these two guys are equal. Not even factoring in the state that Luffy will be in after this fight. How many more different ways does Oda have to emphasize that Luffy is not equal to or better than Kaido yet?


Kaido : only Joyboy can defeat me 

 also this is what the manga showed me


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> You mean Luffy after losing 3 times needing 2 major power ups, a heal, and a fucking *revive*? After all that it’s baffling to me that people can claim these two guys are equal. Not even factoring in the state that Luffy will be in after this fight. *How many more different ways does Oda have to emphasize that Luffy is not equal to or better than Kaido yet?*


By Showing that G5  Luffy can not over power Kaidos strongest attack may b ? Or not let kaido admit only Joyboy can beat him AFTER getting overpowered ?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> But we do know Kaido > Mihawk .


Extreme diff for kaido.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> Why would It decline ??


So he will get new gears and unlock new haki every sunday? Zoro will get more buffs and powers ups from now on than luffy.

zoro will master enma + master advCoC + unlock blade blades + haki improvement.
Luffy will get better in G5 + haki improvement.
Zoro has more power ups coming.


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido : only Joyboy can defeat me
> 
> also this is what the manga showed me


Fodder BB pirates killed WB, so does that mean they were stronger than WB?


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 19, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Ever since Luffy got G4 he’s been significantly above Zoro.


Baseless.


YonkoDrippy said:


> ACoC and G5 just made it even more of a stomp.


No to the first and yes to the second


YonkoDrippy said:


> Zoro and Luffy might’ve been comparable Pre Timeskip. But post-TS, Luffy has been comfortably ahead of Zoro each arc.


This is just recency bias. Zoro looked more impressive than Luffy before Dressrosa and hasn't been pushed like Luffy until only very recently. People also like to overlook how much power Zoro recieved from taming Oden's sword.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> By Showing that G5  Luffy can not over power Kaidos strongest attack may b ? Or not let kaido admit only Joyboy can beat him AFTER getting overpowered ?


Luffy downplay is crazy now , literally have a flashback of kaido admitting only Joyboy can defeat him, and  we see luffy overpower his strongest move
Yet kaido>luffy easily


God sl4yer said:


> zoro will master enma + master advCoC + unlock blade blades + haki improvement.
> Luffy will get better in G5 + haki improvement.
> Zoro has more power ups coming.


How are these not power ups not better then luffy? Because Zoro is set to surpass mihawk , while luffy already surpassed kaido who’s above mihawk , and is set to surpass roger and be the strongest


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> How are these not power ups not better then luffy? Because Zoro is set to surpass mihawk , while luffy already
> surpassed kaido who’s above mihawk , and is set to surpass roger and be the strongest


What?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Fodder BB pirates killed WB, so does that mean they were stronger than WB?


How does that correlate with luffy overpowering his attack? I’ll let manga speak for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> EOS Luffy will high diff EOS Zoro who would extreme diff Mihawk


Fixed.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Extreme diff for kaido.
> 
> *So he will get new gears and unlock new haki every sunday?* Zoro will get more buffs and powers ups from now on than luffy.
> 
> ...


But it is 100% sure Kaido will beat Mihawk cause he aint Joyboy nor the WSC . Only Joyboy can beat Kaido . and guess who Joyboy is .

I dont see why its impossible . If he can get 10000 PU to beat Kaido , surely he will get at least 1 PU each for BB ( with 3 DF ) or God Imu .  And also the D. has a potential to have another PU . Just because u want Zoro and other to catch up on MC does not mean suddenly MC with crazy growth potential will stop growing as he should


----------



## YonkoDrippy (May 19, 2022)

Shunsuiju said:


> Baseless.


Not at all. G4 Luffy has fought against Doffy, Cracker , Katakuri, etc. Zoro’s toughest fight before Wano was against Pica.


Shunsuiju said:


> No to the first and yes to the second


Base Luffy with ACoC was fighting on par with Kaido. Zoro got taken out by a regular TB from Kaido. And I don’t even need to explain why G5 stomps


Shunsuiju said:


> This is just recency bias. Zoro looked more impressive than Luffy before Dressrosa


That doesn’t mean he kept pace with Luffy. FI Luffy still had G4 which would beat the shit out of FI Zoro


Shunsuiju said:


> and hasn't been pushed like Luffy until only very recently. People also like to overlook how much power Zoro recieved from taming Oden's sword.


Zoro before Wano was YC4 at best. Luffy was YC3. Current Zoro is YC1 and Luffy is Yonko Lvl.

Where tf did Zoro keep pace with Luffy?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Fixed.


Nah I believe in the insane shounen power inflation by EOS.

Luffy still has at least two more progressions after Yonko level, which is surpassing Pirate King and then Joyboy.

Current Luffy extreme diffs Mihawk, Pirate King Luffy high diffs mihawk and Joyboy Luffy would mid or even low diff Mihawk.

Now if Zoro barely surpasses mihawk, Luffy will mid to low diff him, only way Luffy will high diff Zoro is if he indeed surpasses Ryuma.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> But it is 100% sure Kaido will beat Mihawk cause he aint Joyboy nor the WSC . Only Joyboy can beat Kaido . and guess who Joyboy is .


Yes, it's 100% sure that kaido wins but it would be extreme diff.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> I dont see why its impossible . If he can get 10000 PU to beat Kaido , surely he will get at least 1 PU each for BB ( with 3 DF ) or God Imu .  And also the D. has a potential to have another PU . Just because u want Zoro and other to catch up on MC does not mean suddenly MC with crazy growth potential will stop growing as he should


He got these 10000 PU so he can become yonko level, and now that he reached yonko level he will stop getting overwhelming PU, it's unlikely that kaido who is currently the WSC and has all the hype going for him will become irrelevant by eos and luffy will mid-high diff him, oda won't do that.


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Nah I believe in the insane shounen power inflation by EOS.
> 
> Luffy still has at least two more progressions after Yonko level, which is surpassing Pirate King and then Joyboy.
> 
> ...


Yonko level isn't that below PK level, you smoking righ now if you think roger high diffs kaido or mihawk.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Yes, it's 100% sure that kaido wins but it would be extreme diff.
> 
> He got these 10000 PU so he can become yonko level, and now that he reached yonko level he will stop getting overwhelming PU, it's unlikely that kaido who is currently the WSC and has all the hype going for him will become irrelevant by eos and luffy will mid-high diff him, oda won't do that.


Diff is opinion based . the fact is Luffy ( Joyboy) CAN  beat Kaido as he showed in the manga , but Mihawk can not beat Kaido . 

DD & Kata to Kaido  in future arc be like : First time ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Yonko level isn't that below PK level, you smoking righ now if you think roger high diffs kaido or mihawk.


Roger prolly extreme diffs mihawk and PK Luffy would extreme diff Roger.

So overall PK Luffy high diffs Mihawk.

PK is certainly a tier beyond Yonko because Yonko are silver medalists while PK is the gold medalist.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Yonko level isn't that below PK level, *you smoking righ now if you think roger high diffs kaido or mihawk.*


If Old WB was still the WSM then surly Prime WB ( Roger equal ) is noticeably stronger than current Yonkou lvl .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> If Old WB was still the WSM then surly Prime WB ( Roger equal ) is noticeably stronger than current Yonkou lvl .


Healthy WB was the strongest, not the one who was having heart attacks and was unable to use advCoC.
Kaido confirmed it himself that you need top tier haki to be the strongest but sick WB was barely able to use any haki.

I have roger extreme diffing healthy old WB and healthy old WB extreme diffing kaido and kaido extreme diffing mihawk. 
The gap is smaller than you think, roger very high to extreme diffs mihawk.


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Roger prolly extreme diffs mihawk and PK Luffy would extreme diff Roger.
> 
> So overall PK Luffy high diffs Mihawk.
> 
> PK is certainly a tier beyond Yonko because Yonko are silver medalists while PK is the gold medalist.


PK luffy imo very high diffs mihawk not high.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Healthy WB was the strongest, not the one who was having heart attacks and was unable to use advCoC.
> Kaido confirmed it himself that you need top tier haki to be the strongest but sick WB was barely able to use any haki.
> 
> I have roger extreme diffing healthy old WB and healthy old WB extreme diffing kaido and kaido extreme diffing mihawk.
> The gap is smaller than you think, roger very high to extreme diffs mihawk.


U get an extrem diff , u get an extreme diff , u all get an extreme diff


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> PK luffy imo very high diffs mihawk not high.


Just high diff is enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Just high diff is enough.


tbh it depends if joy boy is on the PK tier.


----------



## God sl4yer (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> U get an extrem diff , u get an extreme diff , u all get an extreme diff


As i said, the gap is very very small and roger very high diffs mihawk.


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2022)

What in the fuck

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ren. (May 19, 2022)

No, Luffy is the only MC, the rest are his support.



TheWiggian said:


> So you don't even read the story.
> 
> As I said the concession is accepted.


No, you don't read OP.


----------



## Ren. (May 19, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Fodder BB pirates killed WB, so does that mean they were stronger than WB?


And that is relevant to  Luffy  overpowering  Kaido's strongest attack, aka the dude stronger than Mihawk?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Roger prolly extreme diffs mihawk and PK Luffy would extreme diff Roger.



I mean........  

I get called a Mihawk wanker from time to time, and I kinda take it in stride. 

But even I wouldn't go this far...

Though I guess if it takes a Luffy fanboy to say this just to prop up his fav, then I really have no gripes. 

Mihawk=PK level??? I'll take it 

My mission here is accomplished

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> By Showing that G5  Luffy can not over power Kaidos strongest attack may b ? Or not let kaido admit only Joyboy can beat him AFTER getting overpowered ?


Last I checked this is a Kaido who has been expending his stamina passively carrying an island with his DF ability *in addition to *going through a gauntlet against 16 people without rest. The odds couldn’t be more in Luffy’s favor. If Kaido got even a slither of MC bullshit and got a full heal next chapter, does Luffy in his current state beat Kaido? You guys are treating this as if Luffy solod Kaido from start to finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 19, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Not at all. G4 Luffy has fought against Doffy, Cracker , Katakuri, etc. Zoro’s toughest fight before Wano was against Pica.


That's exactly my point. Luffy fought tougher people so it's skewed.

Zoro beats Dofla with Asura. Don't know about the others but Luffy needed Nami's help to defeat Cracker and Snakeman hard countered Katakuri. Zoro with future sight and Asura def puts up a good fight against him though.


YonkoDrippy said:


> Base Luffy with ACoC was fighting on par with Kaido. Zoro got taken out by a regular TB from Kaido. And I don’t even need to explain why G5 stomps


Get out of here with that. Base Luffy was never on par with Kaido. G5 barely edged him out and that's way stronger than base.


YonkoDrippy said:


> That doesn’t mean he kept pace with Luffy. FI Luffy still had G4 which would beat the shit out of FI Zoro


And Zoro had Asura


YonkoDrippy said:


> Zoro before Wano was YC4 at best. Luffy was YC3. Current Zoro is YC1 and Luffy is Yonko Lvl.
> 
> Where tf did Zoro keep pace with Luffy?


Luffy wasn't on commander level before future sight. He was just above Dofla level.

Current Zoro is way stronger than WCI Luffy if that's what you're spinning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Last I checked this is a Kaido who has been expending his stamina passively carrying an island with his DF ability *in addition to *going through a gauntlet against 16 people without rest. The odds couldn’t be more in Luffy’s favor. If Kaido got even a slither of MC bullshit and got a full heal next chapter, does Luffy in his current state beat Kaido? You guys are treating this as if Luffy solod Kaido from start to finish.


Last time i checked , Kaido was not one who was presumed dead . 

No one is arguing how bad pre G5 stamina issue is compared to Kaido & how many Ls he has taken b4 G5 ( people like to mention no of Ls of Luffy a lot as if that makes any difference ) . But , G5 changes everything . G5 is used when he was dead (well almost ) & Luffy actually forcing himself past his limit to activate G5 . But hey Kaido is the only one who is really tired here ., Luffy did not take any damage at all , like WSC advCoC based named attacks r weak  , right ?


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Last time i checked , Kaido was not one who was presumed dead .
> 
> No one is arguing how bad pre G5 stamina issue is compared to Kaido & how many Ls he has taken b4 G5 ( people like to mention no of Ls of Luffy a lot as if that makes any difference ) . But , G5 changes everything . G5 is used when he was dead (well almost ) & Luffy actually forcing himself past his limit to activate G5 . But hey Kaido is the only one who is really tired here ., Luffy did not take any damage at all , like WSC advCoC based named attacks r weak  , right ?


Yes, he died and was given a revive. Before he died, he hardly had enough Haki/stamina left to maintain G4. He was *revived*, as in going from *0* hp to whatever he was given on revive. On top of this, he was given back enough stamina and Haki to use and maintain G5, again, from *0. *Kaido has been burning stamina without rest since the Scabbard fight.

By saying Luffy is equal to or better than Kaido, you imply that Luffy can stalemate/beat Kaido 100-0 within his G5 timelimit, which you have already acknowledged is a thing.

I have a question though: Luffy vs Kaido, both fresh, each gets one full heal and a partial revive, say, to 30% health, if necessary. Who comes out on top?


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Yes, he died and was given a revive. Before he died, he hardly had enough Haki/stamina left to maintain G4. He was *revived*, as in going from *0* hp to whatever he was given on revive. On top of this, he was given back enough stamina and Haki to use and maintain G5, again, from *0. *Kaido has been burning stamina without rest since the Scabbard fight.
> 
> By saying Luffy is equal to or better than Kaido, you imply that Luffy can stalemate/beat Kaido 100-0 within his G5 timelimit, which you have already acknowledged is a thing.
> 
> I have a question though: Luffy vs Kaido, both fresh, each gets one full heal and a partial revive, say, to 30% health, if necessary. Who comes out on top?


u keep saying Given ? Who gave Luffy all this help ?

If Luffy can stop the excessive trolling & playing around in G5 form then yea he can finish up Kaido b4 getting KOed himself. He may need to restart G5 1 or 2 times tho not sure . But , if Luffy  does what he did in the manga , play around & not actually go for the kill then Kaido can eventually beat Luffy by out lasting G5 .

Does G5 Luffy go for the kill  thus actually have a sense of urgency to beat his opponent or not ?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> u keep saying Given ? Who gave Luffy all this help ?
> 
> make both Kaido Bloodlusted aka Luffy will not close his eyes and troll in G5 from the start , Luffy wins 10 on 10 times . G5 IS superior to Kaido only Luffys focus/mind set is the problem .
> 
> Does G5 Luffy go for the kill  & actually has a sense of urgency to beat his opponent or not ?


Obviously the author of the story. I don’t see what this question accomplishes or how it counters what I’m saying.

So G5 Luffy essentially low-mid diffs Kaido, 100-0?

Obviously you’d expect these two would be fighting to win. Like I said, one full heal and one 30% revive in the case of death, who wins?


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> *Obviously the author of the story*. I don’t see what this question accomplishes or how it counters what I’m saying.
> 
> So G5 Luffy essentially low-mid diffs Kaido, 100-0?
> 
> Obviously you’d expect these two would be fighting to win. Like I said, one full heal and one 30% revive in the case of death, who wins?


So, Kaido having this much stamina is given by someone else ????

I edited this part to let my intention make more clear . 

If Luffy is not playing around & actually go for Kill then G5 Luffy without a shadow of doubt .


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, Kaido having this much stamina is given by someone else ????
> 
> I edited this part to let my intention make more clear .
> 
> If Luffy is not playing around & actually go for Kill then G5 Luffy without a shadow of doubt .


This line of questioning really doesn’t make any sense…Kaido has not lost. In fact, he’s won 3 times already. He’s pushed Luffy to his limit 3 different times, KOing him, even *killing* him one of those times. These are things to expect in a fight. In a BD fight, Luffy does not get to lose 3 different times and even get revived. If you’re now arguing that certain things that have happened in the story regarding this fight have *heavily *favored Luffy because he *has *to win in the end, then we should agree to disagree.

It’s really not much better than what I previously thought. Implying that this Luffy can do away with Kaido within his G5 time limit is ridiculous. There’s no way to slice it or make that notion seem any less absurd.

Wow.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> This line of questioning really doesn’t make any sense…Kaido has not lost. In fact, he’s won 3 times already. He’s pushed Luffy to his limit 3 different times, KOing him, even *killing* him one of those times. These are things to expect in a fight. In a BD fight, Luffy does not get to lose 3 different times and even get revived. If you’re now arguing that certain things that have happened in the story regarding this fight have *heavily *favored Luffy because he *has *to win in the end, then we should agree to disagree.
> 
> It’s really not much better than what I previously thought. Implying that this Luffy can do away with Kaido within his G5 time limit is ridiculous. There’s no way to slice it or make that notion seem any less absurd.
> 
> Wow.


Its no magic . Its his DF awakening . Its part of him , no other person came there and gave Luffy revive meds . G4 Luffy lost to Kaido not post G5 PU Luffy.  u dont seem to talk about present G5 at all , u r talking about pre PU Luffy . 

Re read just G5 vs Kaido fight once again with open mind . U will see why G5 is superior. And* IF *Luffy (fresh ) is actively trying to kill Kaido (fresh) and not play around like he did in the manga , then Luffy will win cause he should be able to get G5 started more than Once ( he only actively restart G5 once in that tired state )  because he is fresh .  Not only Kaido gets benefit from being 100% , G5 Luffy gets benefit too .


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> If Kaido got even a slither of MC bullshit and got a full heal next chapter, does Luffy in his current state beat Kaido? You guys are treating this as if Luffy solod Kaido from start to finish.



To answer this question: Kaido dominates in this scenario.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 19, 2022)

Manga: Luffy literally asspulls heals himself back to health on panel

OL: He's weakened just like Kaido

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 19, 2022)

I see Luffy is being overrated as usual.

If Kaido and G5 Luffy we’re both in full health and fought, then Kaido would win.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (May 19, 2022)

Fresh Kaido Vs Fresh Luffy 1on1 in the BD is a mid-high diff win for Kaido 10 out of 10 times. 

Other than difficulty I honestly doubt someone could argue that Luffy has a chance of winning without being a huge Luffy wanker, Yonko hater or just a troll.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 19, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Manga: Luffy literally asspulls heals himself back to health on panel
> 
> OL: He's weakened just like Kaido


Luffy is healed like how Doflamingo was when he did his organ stitching surgery.

I believe that Kaido>Luffy but I am just sayin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 19, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Luffy is as healed as Doflamingo was when he did his organ stitching surgery.
> 
> I believe that Kaido>Luffy but I am just sayin.



You have a panel indicating this? I can post a panel of Doflamingo admitting that he’s barely standing due to the organ surgery. Can you post a panel of Luffy admitting Gear 5 is barely keeping him alive?

Because I recall Luffy jumping around and smiling and being playful the same way my little brother is when I take him to the park.


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 19, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> You have a panel indicating this? I can post a panel of Doflamingo admitting that he’s barely standing due to the organ surgery. Can you post a panel of Luffy admitting Gear 5 is barely keeping him alive?
> 
> Because I recall Luffy jumping around and smiling and being playful the same way my little brother is when I take him to the park.


Momo said that his voice was fading away in chapter 1045. Kaido says he is at the end of his rope and Luffy states it takes a lot out of him. Idk how to post the pics.

Plus he died so it doesnt make sense for him to come back at 100%.

Luffy enjoys fighting just like Kaido does. Kaido is enjoying the fight and he is far from 100%

Not saying that Luffy>Kaido. But Luffy was weakened.


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Momo said that his voice was fading away in chapter 1045. Kaido says he is at the end of his rope and Luffy states it takes a lot out of him. Idk how to post the pics.
> 
> *Plus he died so it doesnt make sense for him to come back at 100%.*
> 
> ...


Doesn't really make sense for him to come back _at all_, but he did, and with enough stamina and Haki to use and maintain G5, suspiciously enough. Prior to dying, he hardly had enough stamina to maintain G4. Clearly being revived granted him some health/stamina replenishment. Maybe not 100%, but significant enough, again, so that he could use and maintain G5 despite hardly being able to keep G4 up prior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Doesn't really make sense for him to come back _at all_, but he did, and with enough stamina and Haki to use and maintain G5, suspiciously enough. Prior to dying, he hardly had enough stamina to maintain G4. Clearly being revived granted him some health/stamina replenishment. Maybe not 100%, but significant enough, again, so that he could use and maintain G5 despite hardly being able to keep G4 up prior.


The thing is is that Kaido at the start of the G5 fight was only around like 30% in terms of his stamina . He fought for 2-4 chapters later.

If G5 Luffy can only knock off 30% of Kaido then he would get mid diffed by Kaido.

So I see healthy Luffy dropping Kaido by like at least 50% and giving him high diff.  I could be wrong though. Maybe high diff doesnt mean that much.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Conxc (May 19, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> The thing is is that Kaido at the start of the G5 fight was only around like 30% in terms of his stamina . He fought for 2-4 chapters later.
> 
> If G5 Luffy can only knock off 30% of Kaido then he would get mid diffed by Kaido.
> 
> So I see healthy Luffy dropping Kaido by like at least 50% and giving him high diff.  I could be wrong though. Maybe high diff doesnt mean that much.


That's fair. I think it's pretty clear that Luffy is still inferior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (May 20, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I see Luffy is being overrated as usual.
> 
> If Kaido and G5 Luffy we’re both in full health and fought, then Kaido would win.


How mate? We literally have momo and kaido indicating luffy is on the  of death doors even whilst he was reviving himself 



Anyways I sleep knowing kaido admitted luffy beat him while luffy Downplayers make excuses


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (May 20, 2022)

Mid to high depending on the power creep situation.

IMO if luffy gets powerups in the next few arcs - mid.
If luffy is absent for some reason(getting captured) - high

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beast (May 20, 2022)

Mid diff on the wrong day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Van Basten (May 20, 2022)

High diff.


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Manga: Luffy literally asspulls heals himself back to health on panel
> 
> OL: He's weakened just like Kaido


This cap.

Even after G5 it was emphasized that Luffy was still on the verge of death. Kaido, Momo, and even Luffy himself all acknowledged this fact.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 20, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> it was emphasized that Luffy was still on the verge of death


Which isn't relevant to his actual power level in G5, he's still fighting at the strongest he has ever have.


----------



## TheNirou (May 20, 2022)

It can be a low diff fight If Oda gets nuts with the powercreep and it will probably the case if there is a god tier like others shonen.


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Which isn't relevant to his actual power level in G5, he's still fighting at the strongest he has ever have.


Doesn’t really mean he wouldn’t be stronger if fresh, or at the very least have more stamina


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 20, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Doesn’t really mean he wouldn’t be stronger if fresh


I have no reason to believe G5's power is significantly weakened. He literally broke past all his limits. It doesn't make any narrative sense for his strength to be weakened by a noteworthy amount, and Oda hasn't been portraying it like that.



Chip Skylark said:


> or at the very least have more stamina


It does mean this. We were told in 1045 that it's energy related.

But that stopped mattering the same chapter when he restored himself just like that


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I have no reason to believe G5's power is significantly weakened. He literally broke past all his limits. It doesn't make any narrative sense for his strength to be weakened by a noteworthy amount, and Oda hasn't been portraying it like that.
> 
> 
> It does mean this. We were told in 1045 that it's energy related.
> ...


? Characters can get power ups while still being weakened. Which is how Kaido could tell that Luffy was at his limit even before he de-transformed. Happens all the time. That has nothing to do with the “narrative”. Was never said that he healed. Was consistently emphasized that his life was fading away, and it’s only natural that he could’ve lasted longer if he wasn’t already on the verge of death.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 20, 2022)

Ren. said:


> You guys understand that Luffy will be much stronger than the original joy boy.


Roger probably was too.


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 20, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> ? Characters can get power ups while still being weakened. Which is how Kaido could tell that Luffy was at his limit even before he de-transformed. Happens all the time. That has nothing to do with the “narrative”.


Kaido could tell Luffy was at his limit because he was sitting on the ground huffing and puffing. Again, I have no reason to believe G5's power is weakened by a significant amount, and it was never portrayed like that. They related being on the verge of death to stamina, not strength.



Chip Skylark said:


> Was never said that he healed.


He temporarily heals himself then goes back once G5 runs out. He's clearly healed while in G5 itself.



Chip Skylark said:


> it’s only natural that he could’ve lasted longer if he wasn’t already on the verge of death.





Captain Quincy said:


> It does mean this. We were told in 1045 that it's energy related.
> 
> But that stopped mattering the same chapter when he restored himself just like that


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Kaido could tell Luffy was at his limit because he was sitting on the ground huffing and puffing. Again, I have no reason to believe G5's power is weakened by a significant amount, and it was never portrayed like that. They related being on the verge of death to stamina, not strength.


At that point Luffy was still boasting that he still had energy with a grin on his face. It definitely wasn’t his appearance that made Kaido think he was at his limit.

They didn’t relate him being on the verge of death to anything. You just kinda drew your own conclusions. They just stated that he was on the verge of death and left it at that.


Captain Quincy said:


> He temporarily heals himself then goes back once G5 runs out. He's clearly healed while in G5 itself.


More like he just ignores it. Which is why the damage clearly remained. He doesn’t heal, and then have the damage somehow return to him. The damage is always there. Which is why it’s still effecting him even if it seems like he’s full of energy


----------



## Mihawk (May 20, 2022)

Fuck Joy Boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fel1x (May 20, 2022)

EoS? low most likely. or mid


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (May 20, 2022)

We have no idea how long Luffy can maintain g5 if he were healthy so anyone saying he definitely loses to kaido is getting a little ahead of themselves. Only thing we can say for sure is bajrang gun> anything kaido is packing unless he’s still sitting on awakening lol. The narrative was pretty explicit during that whole sequence.


----------



## Mihawk (May 20, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> We have no idea how long Luffy can maintain g5 if he were healthy so anyone saying he definitely loses to kaido is getting a little ahead of themselves.



His track record or consistency of maintaining his power ups or anything Haki related or requiring stamina doesn't really inspire much confidence...

You guys are basically saying we have no idea how long he can maintain it so he should get the benefit of a doubt?? More like we have no idea how long he's able to maintain it, because he rarely maintains it for long.

While using Advanced CoA, he wasn't able to maintain G4 for too long after an onslaught of attacks. This required Zoro and the other Novas to temporarily cover for him. Later on, a single Ragnarok laid him out flat when it connected.

After awakening Advanced Conqueror's Haki for the first time, he exchanged a few blows with Kaido before being off-panelled and tossed off Onigashima while losing consciousness...basically failing to maintain it to any substantial extent either.

His next comeback involved him splitting the skies with Kaido and apparently getting the hang of Adv. CoC. He did better in this performance, but was still unable to sustain himself for long and couldn't even push Kaido to his brink.

Then after transforming into Nika and activating G5, he follows this up with a flurry of Toon Force attacks before eventually running out of gas again and deflating. Of course, he goes back into G5 not long after too.


The point is Luffy fluctuates; and for all the firepower and strength he's gained, he has always routinely been consistently inconsistent with stamina limits and other restrictions after overextending himself. He's literally built like a massive balloon. He's full of hot air, and if he's not in his Base form, then there's a window where he can unleash a potent amount of ridiculously powerful attacks. However, once that window is closed, he's basically vulnerable and exhausted. No reason to think he outlasts most, let alone all top tiers based on all this. 

He can of course, choose to fight them in Base form only without activating Gears; but that evidently isn't enough to go toe to toe against these guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 20, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> At that point Luffy was still boasting that he still had energy with a grin on his face.


No, he was on the ground huffing and puffing when Kaido said it.



And Luffy's boasts was proven wrong immediately after anyways.



Chip Skylark said:


> They didn’t relate him being on the verge of death to anything. You just kinda drew your own conclusions. They just stated that he was on the verge of death and left it at that.






Chip Skylark said:


> More like he just ignores it. Which is why the damage clearly remained. He doesn’t heal, and then have the damage somehow return to him. The damage is always there.


No, he healed by the definition of the term, or else that would mean he would just look something like this:



but with white hair. Even going with what you said, the *important* part is that it doesn't affect his strength while actually in G5.



Chip Skylark said:


> it’s still effecting him even if it seems like he’s full of energy


this is headcanon as far as power is concerned


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (May 20, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> His track record or consistency of maintaining his power ups or anything Haki related or requiring stamina doesn't really inspire much confidence...
> 
> You guys are basically saying we have no idea how long he can maintain it so he should get the benefit of a doubt?? More like we have no idea how long he's able to maintain it, because he rarely maintains it for long.
> 
> ...


Idt it’s unreasonable to think he won’t maintain it for long but we’ve only seen him use it when he was on death’s door so we can’t say. That’s it. I don’t get what you mean by you guys. I’m no Luffy stan.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 20, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> His track record or consistency of maintaining his power ups or anything Haki related or requiring stamina doesn't really inspire much confidence...
> 
> You guys are basically saying we have no idea how long he can maintain it so he should get the benefit of a doubt?? More like we have no idea how long he's able to maintain it, because he rarely maintains it for long.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of ur point here . But there is a huge difference between G4 & G5 . That is , Luffy can forcefully active his heartbeat ( go to G5 ) on his own unlike G4 where after time limit Luffy needed out side help .  G4 has never been activated twice in a row without outside help or a noticable time gap . So, as soon as G4 runs out Luffy is sitting duck . But in G5 that's not the case , Luffy pushed himself to activate G5 almost instantly .This is huge huge improvement for a 1v1 fight  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Roger probably was too.


I doubt it, He was too soon, that is Oda saying he wasn't for me.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> His track record or consistency of maintaining his power ups or anything Haki related or requiring stamina doesn't really inspire much confidence...
> 
> You guys are basically saying we have no idea how long he can maintain it so he should get the benefit of a doubt?? More like we have no idea how long he's able to maintain it, because he rarely maintains it for long.
> 
> ...


G5 is different to G4, it is not depended on Haki.

Furthermore G5 practically revived him.


----------



## Mihawk (May 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> G5 is different to G4, it is not depended on Haki.
> 
> *Furthermore G5 practically revived him.*


Exactly


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Exactly


Yes that in itself makes G5 nothing like the other gears.

G2 was used and it was exhausting him, G3 made him small, G4 made him lose Haki.

G5 revived him, gave him more stamina to overpower Kaido.

It is supposed to be the peak of his DF, sure it is far from his peak when he masters G5 but vs the other gears when they were used this is way different.


----------



## MrPopo (May 21, 2022)

Luffy has surpassed Kaido this is the Doffy cope all over again


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy has surpassed Kaido this is the Doffy cope all over again


I mean Luffy himself said I will surpass u and Kaido himself said only JoyBoY can defeat him . It should be clear from that .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy has surpassed Kaido this is the Doffy cope all over again


What do you mean.

DD was YC1 and was stronger than Luffy even when he was in Wano before his COA upgrade.

Now seriously, he didn't surpass Kaido but fresh vs fresh he gives him extreme diff.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I doubt it, He was too soon, that is Oda saying he wasn't for me.


The thing about Joy Boy, I suspect his story ended in failure and defeat. Like Oden or Norland.

Roger’s story ended in victory, and he defeated everyone who stepped to him. He wasn’t ‘Joy Boy’ but he was a winner with supreme strength.




MrPopo said:


> Luffy has surpassed Kaido this is the Doffy cope all over again


We knew this was coming. I wanna see how long they can keep it up.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The thing about Joy Boy, I suspect his story ended in failure and defeat. Like Oden or Norland.
> 
> Roger’s story ended in victory, and he defeated everyone who stepped to him. He wasn’t ‘Joy Boy’ but he was a winner with supreme strength.
> 
> ...


No joy boy lost vs the entire world. 

Roger could  not even try to even be joy boy. 

Luffy needs to surpass Roger to even try surpassing Joy boy.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> No joy boy lost vs the entire world.
> 
> Roger could  not even try to even be joy boy.
> 
> Luffy needs to surpass Roger to even try surpassing Joy boy.


I don’t agree with that. Roger got sick and was dying, and I do believe Luffy will surpass Roger and Joy Boy, but I don’t believe Joy Boy was stronger than Roger.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I don’t agree with that. Roger got sick and was dying, and I do believe Luffy will surpass Roger and Joy Boy, but I don’t believe Joy Boy was stronger than Roger.


Naratively that makes  o sense.

Joy boy is the enemy of Imu and not Roger.

Luffy will first become PK by defeating BB that has surpassed Roger and WB and only afterwards he will defeat the WG and that will mark him doing what JB failed aka surpassing him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Naratively that makes  o sense.
> 
> Joy boy is the enemy of Imu and not Roger.
> 
> Luffy will first become PK by defeating BB that has surpassed Roger and WB ans only afterwards he will defeat the WG and that will mark him doing what JB failed aka surpassing him.


Roger didn’t deal with the consequences of becoming pirate king because he didn’t have time. The crew disbanded before the final war could start due to Roger being sick. 

But I think Roger inherited Joy Boys will and surpassed him as later generations tend to.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Roger didn’t deal with the consequences of becoming pirate king because he didn’t have time. The crew disbanded before the final war could start due to Roger being sick.
> 
> But I think Roger inherited Joy Boys will and surpassed him as later generations tend to.


No,  not all generations are better than the older ones.

Roger didn't even start what joy boy failed.  


Luffy is the first one that succeeded awakening thw  nika fruit in 800y that is Joy Boy's legacy.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> No,  not all generations are better than the older ones.
> 
> Roger didn't even start what joy boy failed.
> 
> ...


You don’t think finding One Piece is a part of Joy Boy’s legacy?


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> You don’t think finding One Piece is a part of Joy Boy’s legacy?


I think it is the starting key.

What I am saying is for him to even fail he first needs to be PK aka strongest Pirate now and only then he can surpass himself and overpower WG.

Roger didn't even defeat the Marines, let alone overpower  the WG, we see his influence was not even that big he was like Shanks solo crew.

While Luffy already is starting to have more even than the Yonko, if he adds Wano and Elbaph he will be above any crew of pirates that was build before.

Note Joy boy was the leader of a country that needed the rest of the world to defeat it, Roger is far far far far from that and Luffy needs to buid his power and his military power to overpower a force than has accumulate for 800y so even stronger than the force that defeated the ancient Kingdom.

There is no way Roger is stronger than JB as that means the leader of the stronger entity that did not make an alliance like the WG is weaker and in OP that is not the case.

Luffy will have the strongest Crew, all the SHP will be stroger than the Roger pirates or even more, he will have the most military power even more than JB and so much that even WG will see it as a direct threath and for him to lead that he has to have the best haki aka will and the best COC aka the strongest leader.

So if JB was the leader of the strongest country to have ever existed his COC alone should be way above Roger and only the strongest leader of the strongest force that defeated the WG should have a stronger COC aka haki and that is Luffy and not Roger or BB.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I think it is the starting key.
> 
> What I am saying is for him to even fail he first needs to be PK aka strongest Pirate now and only then he can surpass himself and overpower WG.
> 
> ...


@Mihawk  I think you might have a different take on this.

Maybe I will tweak this a little after you give me your input.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I think it is the starting key.
> 
> What I am saying is for him to even fail he first needs to be PK aka strongest Pirate now and only then he can surpass himself and overpower WG.
> 
> ...


Chinjao talked about Roger as if he defeated the admirals of his day.

This ultimately just comes down to perspective. I think Roger could have done it, he was just too early and then ended up getting sick. Strength wise I see him being on a level where it was possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Chinjao talked about Roger as if he defeated the admirals of his day.
> 
> This ultimately just comes down to perspective. I think Roger could have done it, he was just too early and then ended up getting sick. Strength wise I see him being on a level where it was possible.


It can be but I think It is not highly proabable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (May 22, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Roger didn't even defeat the Marines, let alone overpower  the WG, we see his influence was not even that big he was like Shanks solo crew.


The Marines seem to be a major part of the WG's military though. 

And we can't say Roger's influence wasn't that big. It was greater than Shanks', considering he triggered an entire Era and found Joy Boy's stuff. 



Ren. said:


> While Luffy already is starting to have more even than the Yonko, if he adds Wano and Elbaph he will be above any crew of pirates that was build before.


Only if he declares them as his territories. 



Ren. said:


> Note Joy boy was the leader of a country that needed the rest of the world to defeat it, Roger is far far far far from that and Luffy needs to buid his power and his military power to overpower a force than has accumulate for 800y so even stronger than the force that defeated the ancient Kingdom.


I don't remember much about JB but okay. 

Roger just wanted to be free. I don't think he cared about conquering anything or having countries under his rule. 



Ren. said:


> There is no way Roger is stronger than JB as that means the leader of the stronger entity that did not make an alliance like the WG is weaker and in OP that is not the case.


Probably. 

The rest is agreeable.



Ren. said:


> @Mihawk  I think you might have a different take on this.
> 
> Maybe I will tweak this a little after you give me your input.


Sure, Thanks. Though I don't think I understand the overarching point. 

I tend to avoid EoS discussions nowadays, since it just runs in circles.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ShWanks (May 22, 2022)

Low extreme & I find it funny how Mihawk gets way more votes than Shanks for extreme. Zoro fans tryna hype EoS Zoro to Luffy's lvl as usual.


----------

